# Bring TrueBlue to Sydney



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey folks,

I reckon that lots of us will buy pythons off TrueBlue this coming season. We will all happily pay of $60 for shipping.

Interestingly, if 6 of us got together we could actually spend our shipping money on a return air fare to Sydney on Qantas and Rob could bring the snakes himself for a weekend.

Then we could have a pool party and invite girls with bikinis!!!


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 16, 2006)

good idea peter.........


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 16, 2006)

That could be just asking for trouble IMO! :lol:

For extra fun ask Pilbara (Dave) along too!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

ok, sounds good to me. i especially like the bikini idea.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Now, how do we also get Dave here?

so, what will you be sellign Rob? lets get orders early so we can get a cheaper flight!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

greens, womas, bhps,stimmies,childrens, hypo coastals, jungles,olives,and bredli. i think thats it for this season.


----------



## wokka (Jul 16, 2006)

will you have albino olives this year


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

only normals and hets this season, next season there will be only hets and albino olives.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Bumblebees? Or is that a case of wait &amp; see?


----------



## Hickson (Jul 16, 2006)

Are the Bredl's hypo?



Hix


----------



## wokka (Jul 16, 2006)

i just thought if you sold a clutch of albino olives you could buy your own plane and save us a ticket


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 16, 2006)

If i can come then sure bring him along!! if i have the spare cash i may get an olive 8) Would be a good idea as i would like ti met TB in the flesh as he seems very knowledgeable.


----------



## iceman (Jul 16, 2006)

Bumblebees? Or is that a case of wait &amp; see? yes it will be a matter of wait an see this season.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, the rules are simple, if you buy a python off TrueBlue or PilbaraPythons and contribute towards freight you can come to the party. Rob and Dave will decide when the trip will be but be assured it will be during bikini wearing weather in Sydney. The theme will definitely be a pool party. If you dont buy a snake then you can still come but you MUST wear a bikini.


----------



## jessop (Jul 16, 2006)

*.*



> but you MUST wear a bikini.


-quote

:lol: :lol: :lol: Dont think i'd be let in wearing one of those Peter, and i put my budgie smugglers into retirement years ago. Guess i'd have to contribute to freight :lol: :wink:


----------



## alby (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

hahahaha o if i dont buy a snake can i come ill wear my bikini too g string and all


----------



## Rennie (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

I've got my order in already and I'm always up for a party!


----------



## SNKMST (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

I think Rob and Dave better start training, Petes partys definatly require a massive tollerance for alcohol, I just wish someone had have told me before I attended the first one.

Rob and Dave you can consider this your WARNING be well prepared to be up all night and very sick.


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

hey how much would a female olive python cost me im very interested


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

ha ha ha, sounds like fun, hope you have LOTS of hot women to fill those bikins Pete.

scotchbo,- have pmed you.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

Go back to the "post a photo of yourself" thread mate. This place is full of them!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

:lol: is april comming.??


----------



## alby (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

hahaha if you come down true blue you will go back home a changed man trust me.....hahahahah and you better bring your drinking shoes cause once pete brings out the port ooo noooo whatch out hehehehe i reckon everyone should wear floaties just so no one drowns in the pool hahahaha


----------



## Magpie (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

Won't you still have to pay to freight the snakes?
Or can you put them through as accompanied baggage?


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 16, 2006)

> is april comming.??



You'll have to pick her up on your way down Rob.. she lives up your way


----------



## major (Jul 16, 2006)

did i hear the words PARTY and BIKINI in the same sentance?????????????? im in :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

that can be arranged quite easily mr bredli. :wink: 
i recon everyone should pay her air fare down too.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 16, 2006)

OK, so now we gotta sell 12 snakes instead of 6. Shouldn't be too hard surely. Just give us the dates Rob and it will be organised. WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 16, 2006)

TB can you email me at [email protected] regardsing some snakes  My PM function doesnt work :?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

ha ha ha, you lot are mad.!!!!!! I like it alot!!.


----------



## zulu (Jul 16, 2006)

*re Bring*

Trueblue needs a didital camera first ,truly tragic he hasnt got one yet unless things have changed recently,bring a suit case of green tree pythons if ya come ta sydney TB ile mind them for ya :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: re Bring*

i bet you would zuluworrior, and when i go to pick them back up theyll have turned into those edible snakes, just like you did with my frilly knickers.


----------



## rockman (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: re Bring*

Mr Blue , you silly old fart , their all just playing with your emotion's . If you are going to go down there and party , lets take the video camera and make some money out if it , just like we did at the last ABBA party at your joint , that way we might be able to raise enough money to buy you a digital camera and Dave a walking stick . The video of Mr bredli doing his thing , sold real well in Japan , The Swede's loved the video of Zulu and glimmerman , lucky we deleted out the real bad bits , eh ! Wonder if Peter relly goes off on the port like they all reckon , that we can market to the Chinese . Let me know if you are going and , heavens sake , if you are going to give them cheaper snakes , make them do the wild dance thing, that sells the best . LOL !!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: re Bring*

but if aprils gonna be there in her bikini how can i not go.!!


----------



## Gregory (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: re Bring*

How much are the Greens gonna be and do you have a waiting list or anything for them?




Cheers, Greg.


----------



## zulu (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: RE: re Bring*



TrueBlue said:


> i bet you would zuluworrior, and when i go to pick them back up theyll have turned into those edible snakes, just like you did with my frilly knickers.


 :? Dont tell anyone about your frilly knickers TB  OK i did wear them in the mardi grar parade this year with my leather pants with the rear cut out,but i washedm promise,mailed them back yesterday :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Bring*

So whens the date pete! Going to be huuuuge.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

well then ill be happy to buy a python off TB but i doubt ill be able to get over there for the party :cry:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but aren't snakes not allowed on airplanes? I thought that was why we have to use AAE? 

I might be east by then- I won't wear a bikini- you SERIOUSLY DON'T want to see my fat ass in a bikini- you'd all need buckets! 
I reckon a forum wide party would be tonnes of fun......

*visions of drunken guys standing around comparing the size of their pythons*


----------



## Mukesh (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*



> *visions of drunken guys standing around comparing the size of their pythons*


Hmmmmmmm sounds good 2 me as long as they arnt too old


----------



## Stevo (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: .*

**** em all i say, i'm coming but im only putting in for Aprils airfare. The picture was ages ago...............but i remember it


----------



## tyrone (Jul 16, 2006)

Wheres tb located when not at sydney?


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: RE: re Bring*



rockman said:


> Mr Blue , you silly old fart , their all just playing with your emotion's . The video of Mr bredli doing his thing , sold real well in Japan , The Swede's loved the video of Zulu and glimmerman , lucky we deleted out the real bad bits , eh ! Wonder if Peter relly goes off on the port like they all reckon , that we can market to the Chinese . Let me know if you are going and , heavens sake , if you are going to give them cheaper snakes , make them do the wild dance thing, that sells the best . LOL !!!!



:roll: You better bring a few extra memory cards with you as we will ALL B THERE. We'll all be wearing our floaties &amp; bikini's, guzzling Port, listening to ABBA. Oh wot a night. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

As for cheaper snakes - theres a thought.


----------



## alby (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: re Bring*

hahah this is going to be so funny.....


----------



## Rupes (Jul 16, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> If you dont buy a snake then you can still come but you MUST wear a bikini.


Pete what if you buy my a Green, and ill come wearing 3 well positioned grape leaves :lol:


----------



## ihaveherps (Jul 16, 2006)

Rupes, I would buy you another one if they werent so well positioned...


----------



## Rupes (Jul 16, 2006)

hehehe, :lol:


----------



## GreatSage (Jul 16, 2006)

True Blue can you please pm me with prices on next your snakes?

Even if I end up buying one I'm still wearing a killer 2 piece!


----------



## pugsly (Jul 17, 2006)

Even if TB comes down on quantas and the reptiles come via AAE he can still get them at the airport in sydney and we will pick him up when he gets there!

Goind to be around January it was decided tonight, so get lots of drinking practice in beofre hand!


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 17, 2006)

No red wine though!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bathurst will be my big warm up for this one.......come on down True Blue

Simone.


----------



## reptililian (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't "do" sun, swimming pools or alcohol, and I don't own a swimsuit. Can I still come?


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 17, 2006)

Dam!!!!!!!!!!
Im in SA, oh well I have to ask Pete to get a web cam going so I can see all the bikinis!!
Please PETE, PLEASEEEEE

JA


----------



## FAY (Jul 17, 2006)

I am definately not buying anymore pythons (as I am nodding hehe).....but I just gotta meet TB! There is no way I am going to wear a bikini....the less anyone (even me!) sees of my skin the better !!! heheh


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 17, 2006)

gee, i better start praticing my rum drinking.!!


----------



## FAY (Jul 17, 2006)

> gee, i better start praticing my rum drinking.!!


There is no need to be rude TB! hehe I have a great personality!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 17, 2006)

Rupes said:


> peterjohnson64 said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont buy a snake then you can still come but you MUST wear a bikini.
> ...



This is definitely something we will need to discuss.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 17, 2006)

> gee, i better start praticing my rum drinking.!!



Yes you better!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:

Simone


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 17, 2006)

what's in it for the girls?


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 17, 2006)

Tsidasa said:


> what's in it for the girls?



:shock: Sorry I can't answer that question on the grounds of incriminating myself

I'm get excited already.....  :lol: :twisted:


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 17, 2006)

Tsidasa said:


> what's in it for the girls?



No need for them too attend as there will already be enough bikini's on parade


----------



## Gregory (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: RE: re Bring*



Gregory said:


> How much are the Greens gonna be and do you have a waiting list or anything for them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






?






Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 17, 2006)

Call me..what you will...( :twisted: ) but where's the benefit in: paying for the snake+frieght+someone else's airfare when they could easily pay for the airfare themselves with the money they'll be taking from the numerous sales they'll be making?
Don't get me wrong I'm all for a swingin' shindig..but uh..I don't get it ?

Actually wait! Don't question the logic!
Go here:
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b397/Blurrred/882281290_l.jpg
Now...who wants to pay 3x for me to attend? :lol:


----------



## cam (Jul 17, 2006)

> Actually wait! Don't question the logic!
> Go here:
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b397/Blurrred/882281290_l.jpg
> Now...who wants to pay 3x for me to attend?


i get it :shock:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep, Vat, I'll pay for you to attend. Are you happy with a childreni?

Anyway, you are not paying 3 times. In fact, you merely pay for the snake and freight just as you would if your were buying one anyway. Rob will pay for his own fare. He's just delivering them personally to you.


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 17, 2006)

TB didnt reply to my post either  can you please email me at [email protected] regarding snakes... My PM function doesnt work!


----------



## iceman (Jul 17, 2006)

Spike14, TB has a nasty little problem with his e-mail cant send or recieve e-mail either.


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 17, 2006)

ahh dammit, i will get a new account tongiht then


----------



## iceman (Jul 17, 2006)

would u like his phone number???


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 17, 2006)

i cant speak, i ahve elastics from ortho and i talk to my parents n they are like WTF i tried talking to a mate of mine on phone... not happening unless he can under stand alot of lissssp' and mumbling


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 17, 2006)

i pmed you spike and it got sent.??
my e-mail dosent work.??
mongrel computers.!!


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha.. you can PM it to me True Blue and i'll email it to Spike


----------



## Gregory (Jul 17, 2006)

My PM function doesn't work.
Bugger.




Cheers, Greg.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 17, 2006)

did you get my pm greg.? as i pmed you before.


----------



## Gregory (Jul 17, 2006)

No, it doesn't work for me. I can send but can't receive.


----------



## Spike14 (Jul 17, 2006)

sorry rob my PM function doesnt work, my email inbox said i got one but it doesnt show o the site, i will get a new site name tonight or tomorrow and pm you, sorry for the confusion mate


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Vat69 (Jul 17, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yep, Vat, I'll pay for you to attend. Are you happy with a childreni?
> 
> Anyway, you are not paying 3 times. In fact, you merely pay for the snake and freight just as you would if your were buying one anyway. Rob will pay for his own fare. He's just delivering them personally to you.



Oh! Well that makes a tad bit more sense. Never mind me then.... :roll:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 17, 2006)

we still want you to come


----------



## coatesy (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: .*

Hi TrueBlue only new on hear sounds like you have some nice snakes. What will you be asking for the greens? I take it by greens you mean green tree snakes?
Cheers Coatesy


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: .*

Coatesy - He is refering to Chondro's aka Green Tree Pythons


----------



## coatesy (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: .*

My mistake Glimmerman that is what i meant.
What is the going rate for them as i have not been able to find a price anywhere


----------



## junglemad (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: .*

the greens are cheaper if you buy a dozen.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: .*

Very Nice Anthony. How is he going? True to form by the sounds of it


----------



## junglemad (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: .*

i showed it to some friends the other night and it went absolutely baroque and crapped all over a chair and the floor. She spends her time eating and growing - she doesn't need interaction and won't tolerate a tankmate. It has struck at me so hard it fell off its branch and landed in the waterbowl...justice


----------



## Lizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: .*

Ya just gotta love a snake with spunk


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE: .*

Even better if the snake is owned by one Lizard   LOL!! 

Hmm...wonder how long it would take me to get a dealers licence? Then I could personally deliver some WA Shingles, and WA Stimmies next season  

If there's rum...I'm there


----------



## Hickson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: RE: .*



junglemad said:


> i showed it to some friends the other night and it went absolutely baroque and crapped all over a chair and the floor.



Are sure baroque is the word you want to use there? Maybe you were thinking of berzerk?

TrueBlue: I haven't received a PM from you, and I asked a question on the first page.  

*Hix goes and sulks in the corner*



Hix


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: .*

shes looking nice junglemad, that line has nice solid black, the way i like them.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: .*

coatesy,- have pmed you.


----------



## koubee (Jul 18, 2006)

TrueBlue, how much for a hypo coastal?


----------



## junglemad (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah she is going well and growing well on weaner rats


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Bump. So are we still doing this Rob. I notice everything is starting to hatch.


----------



## DemonAce (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah i might be keep to jump in on this!
Can someone forward me a list and prices!
Cheers


----------



## OdessaStud (Dec 18, 2006)

Id love to come and meet you all and would love to buy an olive,,ill supply the rodents if anyones interested,thats the only way i could afford the fare,If not have a good one people and a web cam so we could all join in would be sooo cool.
Odie


----------



## Rennie (Dec 18, 2006)

Why do we need to import Queenslanders to have a party anyway?
We'll post a couple of "G-rated" pics from the party for you Rob, if there are any :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 18, 2006)

Odie, if you are willing to wear a bikini then I will gladly fund the fare


----------



## paul4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd be happy for you to pay for my airfare also if you like and i will bring some animals for everyone to buy also .
Sounds like a good deal to me.
I'll bring some womas, some BHP's , some bredli , some stimsoni.
I'm not up to the bikini though


----------



## gillsy (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll be up for a hatchy olive.

Where is true blue coming from.


----------



## gaara (Dec 18, 2006)

hehe can't wait till im established in this hobby and looking after my mac properly, then I can join the masses in the hunt for a new addition


----------

